

Ask HN: Have you used 24/7 Virtual Agents? - curiousjorge

Have you used virtual agents for 24&#x2F;7 support? Can they be trained to use any software? What was your experience like? Any recommendations?
======
odonnellryan
Are you talking about outsourcing?

In general, it's okay for a few things. If you can gather a script that is
exactly as your customers will ask the questions, that's good.

What isn't good is when they get a question that they cannot act on. Your
customers will hate this, and you'll also be causing your support agents (even
if they're outsourced, they are people too) a lot of stress.

